# دبلومات تدريبية معتمدة بأفضل الاسعار



## ياسمين ماهر (28 أبريل 2019)

*في رَمضَان الخير ... رُسُومنَا غير

دبلومات تدريبية لمدة سنتين بشهادات معتمدة
يسري العرض حتى نهاية شهر مايو 2019م

السداد نقداً كامل الرسوم ب 8950 ريال
السداد بدفعات ميسرة ب 12950 ريال

دبلوم إدارة وتطوير الموارد البشرية
دبلوم التقنية الإدارية تخصص التسويق
دبلوم التقنية الإدارية تخصص المحاسبة
دبلوم تقنية الحاسب تخصص الشبكات
دبلوم تقنية الحاسب تخصص البرمجيات

تعقد الدبلومات في مدينة (( جدة ))

(( مزايا العرض ))
يمكنك سداد الرسوم نقداً أو بالتقسيط المريح
الدبلومات معتمدة من المؤسسة العامة للتدريب التقني والمهني
شهادة الدبلوم تعادل الشهادة الجامعية المتوسطة من كليات التقنية
الساعات المعتمدة في السجل التدريبي تساعدك في التوظيف أو الترقية

(( للاستفسار نرجو التواصل عبر الهاتف أو الجوال أو الواتس أب ))

مدينة جدة / رجال
0126655144 -- 0126703902
0534292940 -- 0595229465
0500058741 -- 0556366613
0590514176 -- 0551108909

(( سارع بحجز مقعدك الآن وسجل عبر الرابط التالي ))
http://bit.ly/2tjSOXj








طوِّر لُغتكَ الإنجليزية في العطلَة الصَّيفية
دورات صيفية مكثفة للصغار والكبار
خصم إضافي للإخوة والأصدقاء

تعقد الدورات في مدينة (( جدة ))

تبدأ بتاريخ: 23 شعبان إلى 18 رمضان

(( مميزات البرنامج ))
مدربين محترفين لغتهم الأم الإنجليزية
مناهج بريطانية عالمية
قاعات مجهزة بأحدث وسائل التعليم
إمكانية إعادة الدورة مجاناً
شهادات معتمدة من وزارة التعليم

(( للاستفسار نرجو التواصل عبر الهاتف أو الجوال أو الواتس أب ))

مدينة جدة / رجال
0126677602
0553740334 -- 0590038494

(( سارع بحجز مقعدك الآن وسجل عبر الرابط التالي ))
http://bit.ly/2qBAKEw







... احترف التصوير الفوتوغرافي ...

(( تعرَّف على أهم مَبادئ التصوير الفوتوغرافي وكيفية معالجة الصُّور باستخدام الحاسب الآلي ))
فقط ب 450 ريال

تطبيق عملي على كاميرات احترافية

(( تعقد الدورة في مدينة جدة ))
في مقر معهد جدة الدولي العالي للتدريب
مركز الجمجوم التجاري (مدينة الصين)

احصل على شهادة معتمدة من المؤسسة العامة للتدريب التقني والمهني برقم ( 252264542 )

للاستفسار نرجو التواصل عبر الهاتف أو الجوال أو الواتس أب:

# مدينة جدة / رجال

0595229465 -- 0500058741

سارع بحجز مقعدك الآن وسجل عبر الرابط التالي:
http://bit.ly/2udiBOA

للاطلاع على آخر عروضنا في الدبلومات والدورات التدريبية أنقر على الرابط:
https://goo.gl/VzuWnZ

شركة مهارات للتقنية وتنمية الموارد البشرية ®

فضلاً أنشرها لتصل من ينتظرها 







في رَمضَان الخير ... رُسُومنَا غير 
(( دورة صيَانة برمجيَّات الجوَّال ))
فقط ب 850 ريال

احتراف صيانة الجوالات ... طريقك لتحقيق دخل مالي ... والمنافسة في سوق العمل باحترافية

تطبيق عملي وشرح نظري لمدة أسبوع تدريبي

(( تعقد الدورة في مدينة جدة ))
في مقر معهد جدة الدولي العالي للتدريب
مركز الجمجوم التجاري (مدينة الصين)

خصم خاص للمجموعات والجهات الخيريَّة

احصل على شهادة معتمدة من المؤسسة العامة للتدريب التقني والمهني برقم ( 252229924 )

للاستفسار نرجو التواصل عبر الهاتف أو الجوال أو الواتس أب:

# مدينة جدة / رجال
0126655144 -- 0126703902
0534292940 -- 0595229465
0553001873 -- 0556366613
0590514176 -- 0500058741

سارع بحجز مقعدك الآن وسجل عبر الرابط التالي:
http://bit.ly/2hs8zEc

للاطلاع على آخر عروضنا في دورات اللغة الإنجليزية أنقر على الرابط:
http://bit.ly/2qBAKEw

شركة مهارات للتقنية وتنمية الموارد البشرية ®

� فضلاً أنشرها لتصل من ينتظرها �






*​


----------

